# Halloween Contest WINNERS!!!!



## Marty (Sep 29, 2005)

Taking over Marty's message for the last time... SORRY MARTY!!! I will never do it again till NEXT YEAR!!!















First I want to say.. EVERYONE did a wonderful job and I just wish ALL of you can WIN!!! This was such a FUN CONTEST and look at all the HITS it got!

BUT we only have TWO winners of this contest for a prize..

1st PLACE... Rob the rich to feed the ponies - by "Loren&Rocky"






Loren&Rocky - please PM Roxy's Run with your p[ostal address so she knows where to send your prize!!

Thank you Linda!!

###################################

2nd PLACE... The Cow Dog - by "tshack"






Teresa, please PM me (Mary Lou - LB) your postal address so I can send you your prize.. OK??

##################################

Oh.. one more thing..










Someone even voted for Marty's husband Jerry! He got ONE VOTE!


----------



## Abby (Sep 29, 2005)

That would be so much fun!!

Lee


----------



## flashsnewmom (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree that would be a lot of fun.


----------



## wishful (Sep 30, 2005)

I love that idea, lets do it.


----------



## Marty (Sep 30, 2005)

Now that's what I call good customer service





OH TIIIIIMMMMMMYYYYYYY, mommy wants to play dress up with you............




















Thanks ML, this is going to be a hoot!!!!!!!!























I can't wait to get started!!!!!!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 30, 2005)

this is going to be hilarious... especially since kid is doing better and lets people mess with his face


----------



## New_Image (Sep 30, 2005)

Ohhhhh what fun!


----------



## luvmycritters (Sep 30, 2005)

Wahoo!!!


----------



## Roxy's Run (Sep 30, 2005)

Would it be ok if I donated a personalized wooden plaque to the winner? It would have the winning picture with "2005 Lil Beginnings Halloween Costume Contest Winner" (or something worded like that) on it.










Linda

Roxy's Run Miniatures


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 30, 2005)

linda- i hope thats ok cause that looks awesome*drool*

oh and can we submit more than one costume for the same horse????


----------



## Roxy's Run (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you Alyx. I hope the winner will enjoy it.





Linda

Roxy's Run Miniatures


----------



## AngelRose (Sep 30, 2005)

hello! oh!! i wanna join in! I see when it ends but when does it start??



this sounds like so much fun!! how many horses can we enter per person??


----------



## Marty (Oct 1, 2005)

WOW Lin that's gorgeous


----------



## Roxy's Run (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Marty. I sure hope ML will let me donate one for the winner. I think it will be a real nice remembrance of LB.

You can check my web site for other items that I have done. My Webpage

Linda

Roxy's Run Miniatures

www.geocities.com/linstrauss


----------



## Roxy's Run (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank you Mary Lou. I can't wait for the pictures to start being posted. This is going to be so much fun!



I just love the Holidays.

Linda

Roxy's Run Miniatures


----------



## AngelRose (Oct 1, 2005)

yeppi! we can go ahead and post more than 1 pony??!! I cant waite!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 2, 2005)

Linda! Show the stall signs!


----------



## Roxy's Run (Oct 2, 2005)

Deb, your stall signs are drying right now. I will post some pictures in a little bit. They came out AWESOME!!



I didn't want to post pictures until you actually received them, but Ummmm, OK, I'll show them off.





Linda

Roxy's Run Miniatures


----------



## Sheri Hill (Oct 3, 2005)

This is my son Tristan a few years back. He was a cowboy complete with mount, Spunky. Yes, he rode all over town and went into the businesses and stores and haunted houses. (Was VERY well behaved and everyone got a big kick out of it) Was great for Tristan (and me) as he didn't get tired and hung his pumpkin of candy on the saddle horn.










Here is one of him riding


----------



## Sheri Hill (Oct 3, 2005)

Just Ginger Mae ~ LOOK! I'm an Easter bunny!! LOL

SH Just Fabulous FLicka ~ Hey! I want a turn with the ears!!

Ginger ~ No way, their mine!


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm in! If it ever stops raining here I'll dress up my weanling, Tucker... Fun!!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Relic (Oct 7, 2005)

Yaaahooo halloween get us out we wanna trick or treat.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 8, 2005)

Scarey enough for ya??


----------



## Marty (Oct 8, 2005)

WEll me and my big fat mouth has really gone and done it this time!

I have been trying to dress up Timmy all week and he doesn't want to participate !!!!!!!! He's being a bad little baby boy.......baaaaaddddddd very very badddddddddd!

I'm still trying though!

No kid of mine is going to let a Halloween pass by without dressing them up by golly!


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 10, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Here ya go....GQ is going as Kenny Chesney![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Marty (Oct 10, 2005)

Kenny who?????


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 10, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Did I spell it wrong????? You know the country western singer.....[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## 4mymirage (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, we love dress up!!

Here's Pretty at the summer reading roundup in the public library










And my beloved joey out with friends before we lost him last year:






Joey ready to work in his fire uniform:






and (don't tell Heather) but I caught Starstruck in her tiara:


----------



## 4mymirage (Oct 10, 2005)

We also like to practice medicine, LOL


----------



## tshack (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh COOL!!!!! I"ve got to get busy, already have my idea and everythign!


----------



## scr (Oct 11, 2005)

What a fun idea!

Here is my little guy in costume - he is a prisoner and I'm the keystone cop! Notice his prison number is 0028.5 hee hee. His little hat (with the same number) had fallen to the side in this photo.

He also has a plastic ball and chain dragging behind his hind leg - he was quite the trooper to put up with all this!






Polly


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 12, 2005)

Okay guys! Here is my poor little Tucker all gussied up and not too excited about it!!





My little pink butterfly:






My little blue jean butterfly: (please excuse the half naked little boy in the background, eating grapes



)


----------



## painthorse61 (Oct 13, 2005)

OK the weather was great today and I had the day off, SO...........................

here they are: "M&M Pumpkin" and the "Star Witch Project"
















And they did NOT appreciate the attention they got today...........for a change!


----------



## tshack (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok Here's Mine:

Mis B'Haven's Cisco Vision of Aces aka the Cow Pony

&

Monahans Sue aka The Cow Dog


----------



## littlehorse2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I've gotta get crackin'. It will be Bell and possibly Trisket, but not Smarty my little scaredy cat. I'll start tomarrow.

Christy


----------



## Alice (Oct 16, 2005)

Mary had a little lamb.

Granddaughter Alicia and Epitome


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 16, 2005)

tshack said:


> Ok Here's Mine:
> Mis B'Haven's Cisco Vision of Aces aka the Cow Pony
> 
> &
> ...






That is SOOOOOO FUNNNY!!!! How did you get those legs to stay in place ont he dog?? AWESOME!


----------



## tshack (Oct 16, 2005)

KsCowgirl said:


> That is SOOOOOO FUNNNY!!!! How did you get those legs to stay in place ont he dog?? AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I just stuffed a pair of kids pants and sewed the 'boot' to the bottum. I had taught Suzie to sit in the pants and putt he shirt over her, buttoned it up and tuncked it all in. It stayed good, plus she and Cisco were both dolls and didn't move at all for the pictures.


----------



## Horse Hugs (Oct 17, 2005)

Teresa,

Thats a great photo- and so original



I love it





Sandy


----------



## tshack (Oct 17, 2005)

Horse Hugs said:


> Teresa,Thats a great photo- and so original
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Sandy!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's my two boys:






Mini Ridge Red Man- bumblehorse!






And Rolin Acres Mighty Tiny Storm- butterhorsefly!






Here's Teddy again with a new friend. The Mastiff thought he was a dog and wanted to play with him!

These were taken at our mall's pet halloween costume contest. We did quite well and were a BIG hit with the crowd!

Lucy


----------



## Marty (Oct 19, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]OH nuts! He still won't put it on!!!!!![/SIZE]

What's a mother to do??????

AUkkkk babies!!!


----------



## MInx (Oct 20, 2005)

Here's Charmers Lil Buddy as a Cheboygan Chiefs Cheerleader. (He's still not sold yet so guess we can enter him even though he's staying at another barn






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/min...Untitled-42.jpg


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Oct 21, 2005)

Here's my boy as Zorro










and I know this isn't a horse but he was still pretty cute all dressed up!

Here is Billy as a Ladybug:


----------



## Devon (Oct 21, 2005)

Heres my costume hehe I love there are 3 shots because I couln't resist hope you all like itI love my boy I cant believ he let me puit those pants on him!!

"The Bride And Groom"






"The Back View"






"The Bride Resting On The Grooms Back"


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Oct 22, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Here's our entry. It's a joint effort with Aggravation Acres.



[/SIZE]











My son LOVED riding barefoot!



And, yes, my daughter is carrying a Strawberry Shortcake doll as her indian baby!


----------



## Deaming of Minis (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is me on Mr. Forrest Gump

I am a fairy and he is a unicorn


----------



## Marty (Oct 24, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]HERE COMES TIMMY!!!! [/SIZE]






Jerry and I couldn't reach an agreement on what to dress Timmy as on his first Halloween, so we each will enter him separately since we both have a say-so in all decisions regarding our child.











This is my entry:

Timmy as a baby. (of course) What else would a new mother dress her firstborn up as, right?

He's dressed in his little nighty ready to go to sleep in his bonnet with his baby bottle and dream sweet dreams. Unfortunately at the time of picture making, his mother chewed up his little bib.










This is Jerry's entry:

Timmy as a hillbilly.......



and yep, he's really wearning those overhauls.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 24, 2005)

OMG there are some really super entries! Gotta say I adore many, sorry Marty but Jerry's redneck hillbillie is too too cute!


----------



## sedeh (Oct 24, 2005)

I have been waiting for Timmy to come out and play! Good job Marty!


----------



## New_Image (Oct 24, 2005)

Molly and I had "Her Haloween" yesterday. 

She didnt do anything too special but I call it "Puttin on the Ritz"










She called it boring until I took her to the house and she got a handfull of candy corn!

Some one else is having his haloween closer to the actual date too..........!


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Oct 24, 2005)

Here is Rocky & Loren ready to "Rob the rich to feed the ponies."


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Sterling (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh I am sitting here



!!!! These are all great!!!


----------



## alongman (Oct 25, 2005)

Can you all see why judging this class is so darn hard?!


----------



## RNR (Oct 25, 2005)

I am getting mine done tomarrow! i have to get batteries in the camera!!!! But these are GREAT!!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Oct 26, 2005)

Loren&Rocky said:


> Here is Rocky & Loren ready to "Rob the rich to feed the ponies."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is too cute. I'm working on mine today and I'll post in the next couple of days. God willing that they will cooperate!!!





Christy


----------



## wishful (Oct 26, 2005)

Littlehorse2--I absolutely love that picture-that is the cutest thing I have ever seen.

I love it


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 27, 2005)

Really cute ideas and great pictures.








Sure glad I don't have to pick the winner!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Oct 27, 2005)

wishful said:


> Littlehorse2--I absolutely love that picture-that is the cutest thing I have ever seen.I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's not my picture. But I'm glad you agree with me. I'm finishing mine on Saturday AM. I'll probably post them late Saturday night. After we go trick or treating with them. I'm going to dress up all 3 if I'm lucky enough to have them cooperate with me. I'll even post pictures of my daughter and son.

Christy


----------



## nootka (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is Lark, as a Pegasus:
















Liz M.


----------



## New_Image (Oct 29, 2005)

_*[SIZE=14pt]Heres Rodeo and Ernie as pumpkin ponies and you'll note, Rodeo found a ridder



[/SIZE]*_






[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

LOTS of cute pictures every one!!


----------



## sedeh (Oct 29, 2005)

These pictures are all toooooooo cute! I think everyone is a winner!


----------



## wishful (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is the tooth fairy with her fairy in training that hasnt earned her wings yet.


----------



## wishful (Oct 30, 2005)

Its "SHADOWFAX" Now where's Gandolf!!!





I just couldnt resist posted the easiest costume around


----------



## minihorselover27 (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is my Bride and Groom. Lil Bit is my miniamal dwarf and her groom is Eeyore our mini donkey.


----------



## wishful (Oct 30, 2005)

Its Godzilla all ready to take japan by storm!!


----------



## wishful (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## cjacobucci (Oct 31, 2005)

What can I say! This year we got the whole family involved. Even my husband was a good sport and dressed up. We went to a horse show last weekend and entered thier costume contest, it was such a blast.

Our theme was Walt Disney's Toy story. I dressed up as Jessie, My husband was Woody, our daughter Jessi (whois two) dressed up as Little Bo Peep. As far as the horses go: Presley ( 6 months old) was the lamb, Percy was the Piggy bank and Monty was the Slinky dog. I don't know if I had more fun at the show so just sewing the costumes?

Jessi and Presley






The whole family






Sorry the pictures aren't the best, Its hard to get three horses and a two year old to all look at the camera and smile at the same time. now I know why they say inthe film industry "never work with animals or children"!

By the way, What does everyone do with their costumes after halloween is over?

I loved all the other pictures,

Carrie J


----------



## wishful (Oct 31, 2005)

WOOOWWW ,Carrie. Great costumes. Lots of time went into those. I love it.

Good question, what does everyone do with the costumes they no longer use?


----------



## Devon (Oct 31, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Hey I made my boy dress up today(halloween!!) Lol look at his forelock aww he is the sweetest thing I love him hes my little M&M!!![/SIZE]

"I am so sweet couldnt you just gobble me up?!?"


----------



## RNR (Oct 31, 2005)

HEre is our entry!! I wanted to post some better pics but I lost the camera cord that gose to the computer!!

THis is Little BO Peep and her sheep!


----------



## littlehorse2 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's Bell as the a fairy princess. The others wouldn't let me dress them. So she's the only one. She did'nt even care that I was dressing her up.










Christy


----------



## wishful (Oct 31, 2005)

here is baby,she is a poddle.











it tokk 300 cotton balls to transform her blanket into a poodle coat!


----------



## wishful (Oct 31, 2005)

Lil Bit she was pagesus and my daughter was Barbie


----------



## lilhorseladie (Oct 31, 2005)

Everyone had such great pictures.

Here is Triple Play as Zorro


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 1, 2005)

These are GREAT!!

Hope everyone wins a prize -- at least some treats for the minis and ponies!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 1, 2005)

Dying to vote except I think everyone deserves to win. What great Ideas!!!


----------



## Devon (Nov 3, 2005)

how do oyu vote>?


----------



## DunPainted (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Devon (Nov 5, 2005)

Are the results going to be posted soon since voting is over??


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 5, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]When do we get to hear who won the contest?  [/SIZE]





Christy


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Nov 5, 2005)

OOOMMMMGGGGG!!!!!!!! Thanks so much guys!! Loren will be so happy!!

Thanks again,

Shellie, Loren & Rocky.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 5, 2005)

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Three cheers for that super kid and magnificent small steed! (And of course, YOU! mom!)


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 5, 2005)

Great job everyone.

Christy


----------



## tshack (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! What can I say but a BIG thank you to all who voted for Suzie and Cisco.





This contest was SO much fun, and I had a ball doing it.


----------



## LeahMurray (Nov 6, 2005)

Didn't get mine in on time -- how many entries did we get after all?

Here are my guys in some poor quality photos (only ones I could get, as I was in the ring with them and couldn't take any myself) in their costumes!

Joshie with Sylvie (purple), Candy Man with Me (blonde in black coat), and Dancer with Brayzhon (kid) and Jason (really big kid)






Lucky Man with Mark, getting help from Esther to pull the coat down after a breeze






They went as the three musketeers (my three minis) and D'Artagonon (Joshie the donkey). The kids each had a "castle guard" tabard to wear while leading the horses.

I wish the hats had been better shown in the photos -- they were really something with all the ostrich feathers, and with the little sabres the horses were wearing, they drew a lot of comment and gasping from the crowd!

Leah M.


----------

